# ajs Aluminum Front Wheel Kit



## RTRSLOTS (Jan 22, 2018)

Stumped on how to assemble this wheel set. One side of the axle has a (flattened end) But the other end just freely moves in/out of the other wheel. What needs to be done to secure this other wheel so the set stays on the chassis?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never seen one of these wheel sets in person, but I expect that the axle hole in one wheel is slightly larger in diameter so the wheel can turn freely on the axle. The other wheel would have to be a press fit. One end of the axle would have to be slightly enlarged to act as a keeper. When the front end is assembled the wheel with the larger diameter axle hole would have to go on the end of the axle that has the keeper first, then the other wheel would have to be pressed on.


----------



## RTRSLOTS (Jan 22, 2018)

yea that`s kinda what I was thinking Rich, but there is no press fit to either wheel. Leads me to believe maybe it was packaged wrong with 2 of the free wheeling wheels :surprise:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It is my impression that the QC of AJ's stuff may have been less than ideal. Modern front ends use plastic retainers. You could buy a new axle that is longer plus some retainers. If you don't like the look of retainers you could buy a drill blank that is big enough in diameter for the wheels to be a press fit. If you are not going to race the car you could use Superglue on one wheel. One more thing that you could try is to tin one end of the axle to increase the diameter enough so the wheel would be a press fit.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

If both rims are free wheeling, how about replacing the existing axle with a hollow front axle and retainer pins for a full independent front end set?


----------



## RTRSLOTS (Jan 22, 2018)

yea I think I`ll try and drill the wheels and add a 1/16 tube and pin them thanks guys.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

originally, those replicated Aurora Super II front end axle/wheels which were not independent.
perhaps try measuring the axle that is with them and compare to the axles that were used for front end AFX (non-independent which might all be Magna-Traction).
you might find that an AW front axle works with them.
drilling the wheels out is desperation, while drill blanks of many sizes are available and would probably suit.
however, they ARE you wheels.
let us know how it turns out


----------



## RTRSLOTS (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the input guys, I drilled them out to 1/16" then went through with a #52 bit for a bit of clearance. Then just pinned the wheels on. I also drilled the chassis 1/16 for a snug fit of the tubing. Since these will not see any real racing. It should be just fine for a nostalgic hot rod.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pics ?


----------



## RTRSLOTS (Jan 22, 2018)

*As requested*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice job.
cool fix.
looks good


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Since the car will be mostly for show using a brass tube is OK. For racing, where the car might take a big hit, a steel axle would be better. Wizzard used to sell hollow 0.059" diameter axles. Some people have been known to use syringe needles cut to length. I believe that JW's also had hollow axles.


----------



## RTRSLOTS (Jan 22, 2018)

well not so much for show, it will be run, so I might look into some steel tube. Thanks Rich!


----------

